

Ask HN: Student Internships (Not Just Development?) - hahla

Been looking around for internships for this summer to no avail, most are for programming related internship positions. Anyone looking for managerial, accounting, finance etc?
======
thekevan
Have you approached companies you are interested in which are not advertising
an internship and asked them if they would be interested in having one? Create
your opportunity. Best of luck.

~~~
retroafroman
I also support this advice. Places that are doing exciting things are
generally pretty busy just trying to make stuff happen, and don't often have
time to define requirements and advertise jobs for interns or dedicated HR
people to do. This works to your advantage in that you can generally get
talking right to the people who can bring you in, not some HR screen looking
for a set of buzzwords on paper.

Back in college I did this and it was an amazing experience. Imagine a
position that you would fit into perfectly, then pitch the position and you as
the ideal candidate to whoever will listen and pass it up to the boss.

